# Alternative top programme for bayreuth festival fans



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

With no Bayreuth festival this year...

"For all Wagner fans, the Bayreuth Festival, together with BR-KLASSIK and 3sat, will be staging Wagner's works as a Gesamtkunstwerk from 25 July - the original opening day of the Bayreuth Festival. With Corona-compatible live events, exclusive archive treasures and special broadcasts, Germany's oldest music festival will be adequately celebrated this summer of culture."

https://www.bayreuther-festspiele.de/en/festspiele/news/2020/alternative-top-programme-for-bayreuth-festival-fans/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

So they'll be offering "three historically significant" _Ring_ cycles, and these will be the productions of Castorf, Kupfer and Chereau?

I guess it's significant (of something) when Castorf opens _Rheingold_ at a motel populated by prostitutes and _Walkure_ in a barn complete with straw bales, caged live turkeys and an obese Sieglinde inexplicably dressed in evening wear and poking the prone Siegmund with a broom. Alas, a few minutes of each of these operas provided all the "historical significance" this Wagner lover could handle.

What would be historically significant would be for Bayreuth to show us what Wieland Wagner was doing there in the 1950s. Even if no full-length productions were filmed, there must be some footage, at least of rehearsals.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> So they'll be offering "three historically significant" _Ring_ cycles, and these will be the productions of Castorf, Kupfer and Chereau?
> 
> I guess it's significant (of something) when Castorf opens _Rheingold_ at a motel populated by prostitutes and _Walkure_ in a barn complete with straw bales, caged live turkeys and an obese Sieglinde inexplicably dressed in evening wear and poking the prone Siegmund with a broom. Alas, a few minutes of each of these operas provided all the "historical significance" this Wagner lover could handle.
> 
> What would be historically significant would be for Bayreuth to show us what Wieland Wagner was doing there in the 1950s. Even if no full-length productions were filmed, there must be some footage, at least of rehearsals.


*Richard Wagner turning in his grave* (this could really be a very good resource of renewable energy as has been suggested before)

I suspect that there is some unpublished footage of at least the 60s Bayreuth considering that even YouTube has some. For example Act III of Wieland Wagner's 1963 _Die Meistersinger_ (the only thing is that... Greindl is Sachs).


----------

